# USB 3.0 und Hdmi 4K in Neubau verlegen



## syprix (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte in meinem Neubau gerne vom Büro bis in die Stube ein USB 3.0  Kabel und ein 4K Hdmi Kabel fest unterputz verlegen. Die Kabellänge beträgt 6m.

Im Internet kann ich kein Kabel für USB 3.0 finden das länger als 3m  ist, liegt wahrscheinlich an der Unwirtschaftlichkeit wie ich gelesen  habe. Meine Frage ist wie kriege ich das trotzdem hin oder muss ich auf  USB 2.0 zurück greifen? Und wie sieht das mit der Abwärtskompatibilität  aus wenn USB2.0 Geräte angeschlossen werden sollen?
Kann ich meinen Elektriker bitten ein Kabel zu verlegen und es dann an  meine Gira USB Steckdose anzuschließen oder kann man so ein Kabel nicht  "selber" montieren? Was für eine Kabelart muss verwendet werden falls  ich die Leitung aus Kostengründen selber ziehen will? 

Ich möchte die beiden Leitungen dazu verwenden im Wohnzimmer über meinen  Beamer zu zocken ohne den PC aus dem Büro ins Wohnzimmer stellen zu  müssen. Über die USB Leitung sollen Geräte wie Maus, Tastatur,  Controller angeschlossen werden. Über das Hdmi Kabel soll Bild und Ton  an einen Receiver weiter gegeben werden der es wiederum an Beamer und  Verstärker für die Soundanlage verteilt weiter gibt. Das Hdmi Kabel soll  4 K unterstützen damit es zukunftsicher ist. Mein Elektriker hat mir ein Kabel von Clicktronik empfohlen, ich hatte mir das Öhlbach Matrix  Revolution raus gesucht. Ist der Aufpreis für das Öhlbach Sinnvoll  investiert wenn ich mal einen 4K Beamer von Epson und eine gute Surround Anlage kaufen möchte?

Danke für euren Rat!


----------



## DOcean (22. Dezember 2014)

6m ist schon ne Hausnummer für USB (sowohl 3.0 als auch 2.0), kann gehen muss aber nicht.

Bei HDMI gilt fast das gleiche 6m ist schon ne Hausnummer, sollte aber gut klappen. Ölbach ist einfach nur teuer. Bei HDMI (da digital) gibt es nur geht oder nicht geht. Das Problem ist das du nicht für alle Zeit weisst was bei dir als Quelle und Senke zum Einsatz kommt.

btw es gibt von Amazon Basic 7,6m Kabel, das sollte in den meisten Fällen klappen...


----------



## zinki (22. Dezember 2014)

Hast nicht die Möglichkeit für ein Leerrohr oder ähnliches?
Dann kannst du erst mal verwenden was du hast und wenn du bsp. upgraden willst o.ä. ziehst des alte raus und haust des neue rein.


----------



## syprix (22. Dezember 2014)

Ok also ist die Angabe das es für 4K und 3D geeignet ist total überflüssig da dies jedes Kabel ist... Bei den teureren Kabeln bin ich jetzt davon ausgegangen das die Abschirmung besser ist und somit nicht so störnanfällig ist.

Ein Leerrohr ist leider nicht möglich..


----------



## DOcean (22. Dezember 2014)

Grundsätzlich ist die Abschirmung besser wenn das Kabel mehr kostet, aber ob das was bringt ist die nächste Frage. Es gibt halt keine bessere 1 oder 0.... 

Wenn kein Leerohr möglich ist was machst du dann? Einfach das Kabel in den Estrich oder wie? Leerrohr wäre für mich bei sowas zwingend


----------



## zinki (22. Dezember 2014)

Da hat DOcean fast recht. Du musst ja eh aufkloppen (falls schon verputzt ist). Dann haust halt einen dickern Schlitz und legst ein Leerrohr ein, damit du Hdmi und USB Kabel durchbekommst. 
Oder noch dicker falls du einen SmartTV o.ä. im Wohnzimmer hast mit Ethernetanschluss.


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Dezember 2014)

Kabel ohne Leerrohr zu verlegen ist sinnlos. Was meinst du wie lange USB3 und HDMI dich begleiten werden? Schau mal zurück, es kommen mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit neue Standards raus, wenn deine Kabel fest liegen dann hast du keine Chance drauf zu reagieren und das wars dann.


----------



## syprix (22. Dezember 2014)

Hm... ich habe Holzständerwerk und das schließt am Boden mit einem Baklen ab, der dann sozusagen ein Hinderness darstellt über das das FBY-Leerrohr dann laufen muss. Wenn der Esstrich drüber kommt und Gewicht drauf bringt wird er das Leerrohr darüber quetschen und dann krieg ich da eh nix mehr gezogen... deswegen sagte ich das es nicht geht... Noch habe ich keinen Putz und auch keinen Esstrich im Haus, stehe sozusagen kurz davor...

Naja bei der Abschirmung gibt es natürlich keine bessere 0 oder 1 aber ich dachte da eher an Störung durch andere Leitungen. Ich hab so dermaßen viele Leitungen in der Bude und der EE-Mensch hat alles zusammen verlegt. Cat7 Kabel direkt neben bzw auf den Stromkablen usw. er sagte mir das macht nichts ... Auch die Audiolaitungend er Surround Anlage hat er so verlegt.. ich bin mir da ehrlich gesagt total unsicher daher dachte ich auf Abschirmung achten zu müssen...


----------



## Zappaesk (22. Dezember 2014)

syprix schrieb:


> Hm... ich habe Holzständerwerk und das schließt am Boden mit einem Baklen ab, der dann sozusagen ein Hinderness darstellt über das das FBY-Leerrohr dann laufen muss. Wenn der Esstrich drüber kommt und Gewicht drauf bringt wird er das Leerrohr darüber quetschen und dann krieg ich da eh nix mehr gezogen... deswegen sagte ich das es nicht geht... Noch habe ich keinen Putz und auch keinen Esstrich im Haus, stehe sozusagen kurz davor...



Ich hoffe du lässt bauen und machst das nicht selber? Mit so wenig Ahnung könnte das echt in die Hose gehen! Auch im Falle das du alles machen lässt solltest du dich schlau machen über die Möglichkeiten, die Handwerker nutzen es aus, wenn man dem Kunden alles erzählen kann.

Ich habe auch Teile meines Hauses in Holzständerbauweise gemacht und Leerrohre sowohl in der Wand, als auch unterm Estrich liegen! Das geht beides ohne Probleme! Balken kann man durchbohren und untern Estrich kann man entsprechende Leerrohre legen, oder glaubst du, dass Leute mit solchen Häusern alles Aufputz liegen haben? Dein Strom, Wasser und Abwasser liegt doch auch in der Wand, Decke und im Boden?!

Abgesehen davon müssen Holzständerwände nicht verputzt werden. Das ist nur wenn du einen Edelsichtputz haben willst (der ist aber so dünn, dass du da gar kein Kabel drin unterbringenkannst) auf deinen Wunsch hin der Fall. Ansonsten können Fermacell, Rigips und ähnliche Platten direkt sowohl gestrichen, als auch tapeziert oder sonst wie verschönert werden.


----------



## syprix (22. Dezember 2014)

Hab ein 5m USB 3.0 Kabel gefunden..  DeLOCK Premium USB 3.0 Kabel A/A 5m (82747) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wisst ihr was, ich lege einfach beiden in die Dose USB 2.0 und USB 3.0. So kann ich testen ob es geht mit USB 3.0 und wenn nicht dann schließe ich halt das 2.0 an. 5m ist zwar 1m kürzer aber das krieg ich schon umpositioniert 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob 3.0 denn abwärtskomatibel ist ? Also wenn ich mein Gamepad mit USB 2.0 dann an den USB 3.0 Steckport stecke, funktioniert es dann grundlegend?


----------



## Venom89 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ja ist abwärtskompatibel . Aber USB 2 und 3 verlegen? Irgendwie sinnlos


----------



## DOcean (23. Dezember 2014)

syprix schrieb:


> Hm... ich habe Holzständerwerk und das schließt am Boden mit einem Baklen ab, der dann sozusagen ein Hinderness darstellt über das das FBY-Leerrohr dann laufen muss. Wenn der Esstrich drüber kommt und Gewicht drauf bringt wird er das Leerrohr darüber quetschen und dann krieg ich da eh nix mehr gezogen... deswegen sagte ich das es nicht geht... Noch habe ich keinen Putz und auch keinen Esstrich im Haus, stehe sozusagen kurz davor...



da wird nix gequetscht, wenn ja hat man die falschen Leerrohre ausgesucht...

lass dir einfach 1-2 dicke Leerrohre reinlegen so das hdmi (und usb3.0) mit Stecker durchpasst und gut ist...


----------



## zinki (23. Dezember 2014)

DOcean schrieb:


> da wird nix gequetscht, wenn ja hat man die falschen Leerrohre ausgesucht...
> 
> lass dir einfach 1-2 dicke Leerrohre reinlegen so das hdmi (und usb3.0) mit Stecker durchpasst und gut ist...



Muss ja net mal mit Stecker sein. Er kann ja auch die Kabel von Dose zu Dose legen. Eine Dose samt Kabel sind - wenn Leerrohr vorhanden - auch mal schnell getauscht. Nur wenns einfach so im Putz liegt, muss ma jedes mal aufklopfen.


----------



## syprix (24. Dezember 2014)

Also die Innenwände sind Leichtbau, da muss natürlich nichts verputzt werden sondern nur gespachtelt und geschliffen. Aber die Außenwände sind gemauert und müssen somit verputzt werden. 

Der Elektriker hat mir gesagt wenn ich dort FBY Rohr als Leerrohr verlegen möchte dann bekomme ich dort später nie im Leben was ausgetauscht. Er sagte wenn man etwas als " Leerrohr" verlegen will um etwas später zu wechseln dann muss ich schon richtige Bodenkanäle benutzen die dann auch zu öffnen gehen... Naja keine Ahnung ich bin da kein Profi und wenn mir eine "Profi" das sagt muss ich es ja erstmal glauben.

Was kann ich denn eurerMeinung nach als Leerrohr legen?

Das mit dem beiden USB Leitungen habe ich geschrieben weil mir gesagt wurde das USB3.0 oft nicht funktioniert...bei einigen Geräten... also einige bekommen Kontakt und andere nicht. Mir wurde daher nahe gelegt lieber auf USB 2.0 zu schwenken. Daher dachte ich jetztz das ich einfach beiden verlege und dann nutze ich halt das welches für das Gerät am besten funktioniert...


----------



## Zappaesk (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was dein Elektriker für einer ist, aber die Aussage das man da nix wechseln könnte ist hanebüchen! Ich habe das selber schon mehrmals gemacht und es geht absolut problemlos!
Bei mir liegen Panzerleerrohre drin mit sehr großem Durchmesser und da kann man mehrere Kabel drin verlegen - die bekommst du in jedem Baumarkt und kannst sie auch selbst sehr gut verlegen. Achte auf nicht zu kleine Radien beim Verlegen und dann ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Superwip (24. Dezember 2014)

Jeder Zwischenstecker kann Probleme schaffen, bei HDMI und insbesondere USB 3.0 sind Zwischenstecker eigentlich nicht vorgesehen.

Die maximalen offiziell spezifizierten Kabellängen sind 7,5m für HDMI 3.0 und 2m für USB 3.0 sowie 5m für USB 2.0. Da die hier schon ziemlich ausgereizt werden sind Zwischenstecker zu vermeiden. Es kann natürlich trotzdem funktionieren... oder auch nicht.

Im Fall von USB 3.0 kann die Kabellänge erweitert werden wenn ein Repeater oder ein Hub dazwischengeschaltet ist. Ideal wäre eine USB 3.0 Steckdose mit integriertem Hub (kenne keine, gibt es vielleicht).



> Bei HDMI (da digital) gibt es nur geht oder nicht geht.



Das stimmt nicht.

Auch bei HDMI gibt es zwischen gehen und nicht gehen eine gewisse Bandbreite:

-Endgeräte sind verschieden. Die selbe Leitung kann (insbesondere wenn sie sich jenseits des Standards bewegt) mit manchen Endgeräten funktionieren mit anderen nicht.

-Höhere Datenrate = Höhere Anforderung. Es kann sein das Full-HD funktioniert UHD aber nicht. Oder man kann nur mit 3D Probleme bekommen.

-Instabile Verbindung: In Grenzfällen kann es manchmal funktionieren... manchmal auch nicht

-Zuletzt kann es auch echte Bildfehler geben, diese sind jedoch meist deutlich sichtbar. Ein Beispiel für einen typischen Fehler einer schwach gestörten TMDS-Verbindung (DVI/HDMI) sind etwa aufblitzende Pixel. Das merkt man unter Umständen auch nicht sofort vor allem bei einer sehr hohen Auflösung wie UHD.


----------



## floppyexe (26. Dezember 2014)

Man kann nicht ohne weiteres USB und HDMI Kabel verlängern. Der Spannungsabfall bei der Länge ist zu hoch. Was du brauchst ist das: Manhattan Products - USB Line Extender (179300)


----------



## Superwip (26. Dezember 2014)

In dem Fall wird/würde hier aber ein USB *3.0* Line Extender benötigt, ich glaube so etwas gibt es noch gar nicht, wenn dann sehr teuer.


----------



## ASD_588 (26. Dezember 2014)

> Der Elektriker hat mir gesagt wenn ich dort FBY Rohr als Leerrohr  verlegen möchte dann bekomme ich dort später nie im Leben was  ausgetauscht. Er sagte wenn man etwas als " Leerrohr" verlegen will um  etwas später zu wechseln dann muss ich schon richtige Bodenkanäle  benutzen die dann auch zu öffnen gehen... Naja keine Ahnung ich bin da  kein Profi und wenn mir eine "Profi" das sagt muss ich es ja erstmal  glauben.



Ja er hat schon recht aber diese bauweise wird auschließlich in büros verwendet, meißtens für die Bodentanks.



> Was kann ich denn eurerMeinung nach als Leerrohr legen?


Ich weis die genaue bezeichnung nicht mehr aber es gibt da verschiedene wiederstandklassen, am besten die mittlere nehmen den die kann man noch gut biegen außerdem kann man sie nicht so einfach zerdrücken sofern man nicht draufsteht.


----------



## Superwip (27. Dezember 2014)

Problematisch bei Leerrohren im Vergleich zu Kanälen die man öffnen kann ist vor allem das Verlegen von Kabeln mit fix montiertem Stecker. In dem Fall muss das Rohr so groß sein das der Stecker bequem durchpasst und selbst dann ist das unter Umständen nicht ganz einfach.

Wichtig speziell auch bei der Verwendung vn FBY-Rohren ist das es keine zu engen Winkel gibt und das diese nicht abknicken. Sollen Kabel ausgetauscht werden kann man das neue Kabel an dem Ende des alten Kabels festbinden/kleben und an diesem durchziehen. Je größer der Innendurchmesser desto weniger Probleme wird man generell haben.


----------



## syprix (7. Januar 2015)

Erstmal besten Dank für eure ganzen Ratschläge! Ich hatte mir bei Amazon daraufhin folgendes Rohr bestellt und verbaut: 25 Meter Kabelschutzrohr Elektro Installationsrohr: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

Das hat einen Durchmesser von 40mm, das Hdmi Kabel ging ohne Probleme mit Stecker durch. Es ist massig platz im Rohr, man hätte zwei Kabel gleichzeitig ziehen können. Dort steht zwar für mittlere Beanspruchung aber es ist wirklich sehr hart! Ich (90Kg) kann ohne Probleme punktuell wild drauf rumspringen ^^ und es knickt nicht ein. Mein Dad sagt das über dem Rohr mehrere Schichten aufgebaut werden so das sich das Gewicht verteilt und das Rohr kaum Gewicht abbekommt. Ich denke das ich damit gut aufgestellt bin für eine Austausch in der Zukunft.

In Sachen USB 3.0 habe ich das oben genannte USB 3.0 Kabel gekauft und probiere das erstmal aus. Vielleicht geht das ja. Wenn nicht würde ich folgendes bestellen: 

Amazon.com: Corning USB 3.Optical Cable 10m (33ft) for Self-Powered Peripherals A to A Receptacle AOC-ACS2CVA010M20: Computers & Accessories

Ist zwar teuer aber wird auf jeden Fall gehen. "Nachteil der optischen USB-3.0-Kabeln im Vergleich zu Kupfer: Strom wird nicht übertragen, so dass die verbundenen Geräte jeweils getrennt an einer Steckdose angeschlossen sein müssen." Heisst dann aber das ich das eine Ende am PC anschließen muss und an der anderen Seite muss ein USB Hub mit eigener Stromquelle sein, da ein Gamepad alleine nicht funktionieren würde...


----------



## Superwip (8. Januar 2015)

> Ist zwar teuer aber wird auf jeden Fall gehen. "Nachteil der optischen  USB-3.0-Kabeln im Vergleich zu Kupfer: Strom wird nicht übertragen, so  dass die verbundenen Geräte jeweils getrennt an einer Steckdose  angeschlossen sein müssen." Heisst dann aber das ich das eine Ende am PC  anschließen muss und an der anderen Seite muss ein USB Hub mit eigener  Stromquelle sein, da ein Gamepad alleine nicht funktionieren würde...



Genau das.


----------



## max0r_ (8. Januar 2015)

Ich will hier mal was völlig anderes in den Raum werfen: 
Ist In Home Streaming evtl. eine alternative?

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung wie USB Funktioniert. Aber können bei einer zu langen Leitung vielleicht Verzögerungen oder Ausfälle des Geräts (wegen zu schwacher Stromversorgung?) auftreten?


----------



## Superwip (10. Januar 2015)

> Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung wie USB Funktioniert. Aber können bei einer  zu langen Leitung vielleicht Verzögerungen oder Ausfälle des Geräts  (wegen zu schwacher Stromversorgung?) auftreten?



Nein, so wie das hier umgesetzt wird nicht.


----------

